# led light ?



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok this is a follow up of my plant question . my light is an led light would low light plants grow under it?:betta:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What brand is the light?Model or any other info and maybe someone can help.


----------



## erik81 (May 3, 2013)

Yes and no...depends on the light output from your led light, however, I´ve got some very weak led lights on a nano cube and H. polysperma grows, the anubias grows and so does the B. caroliniana. They don´t grow at any spectacular rates or anything, but they grow.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

it's just a regular run of the mill led light for aquariums


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would only go with low light plants.Start with simple plants,anubias,mosses,anacharis,hornwort.See how they do and if you get any algae.algae can often come from light being on too long not necessarilary to strong.Keep light duration under 10 hrs with 8 being optimal for plants.
Most lights that come with kits are low powered and most of the marineland are pretty low powered also.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did it come with the tanks?


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Generally, the light needs to be in the right spectrum. If you got it with your tank it is possible that some of the light it outputs is usable by the plants. You could possibly do okay with some low light plants like what was suggested.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

well i found the box to the tank and the led is 2 watts and it says natural sun light. is that the right kind of lighting for low light plants?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Only one way to see I guess. That is not a normal description you look for when buying a LED light for plants.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

oh,ok


----------

